# UGLY Floridian Taunt thread.



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know something that you do not- I have seen it and it is beautiful but you do not get to see it........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## healeydays (Mar 27, 2013)

Huh??? 

Mike, What the heck is in the water out there?


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2013)

Its the sun. i haven;t seen it in a while


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahaha, yes he does know and has seen something that will be headed to Fl very very soon... It makes me sad, actually :(


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh you gave it away- No fun- I was hoping to really rub it in!!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, yes he does know and has seen something that will be headed to Fl very very soon... It makes me sad, actually :(
> ...



You should know better then that Rob- No letting him off easy Jean- make um beg. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Sure is pretty though. I wonder if Jean will trade for some Ugly PNW wood??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

Mike this isn't fair! Suspense is killing me!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Blame the Cajun- I am just the messenger.......................


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Blame the Cajun- I am just the messenger.......................
> ...



Thought you were going be sneaky-and get in the back door. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I have 4 really nice pictures- da ya want to see um???


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

We all do!


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Dang, I'd post pictures too if this forum would let me...



not!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 27, 2013)

Now now! Mike and Jean y'all better play nice! Founding member/moderator or not you know the rules! No pics....didn't happen! And that other rule...no teasing the animals!!!


Now show us!!!!!! 

And I'm confused, neither of you are in FL.... So who is receiving this special something?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

The ugly Floridian is receiving it but I guess you are right and he is not getting anything cause there are no pictures. Hold it I found a picture

[attachment=21536]

I will send you this since you are always flaunting your weather- Pretty nice guy aren't I....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just might have a piece of that spalted live oak around 

I bet ya got in trouble for opening your presents early at Christmas. :fit::fit:
Sorry I promised so I am following the rules. And will continue to unless I convince him to send it north..............


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Now now! Mike and Jean y'all better play nice! Founding member/moderator or not you know the rules! No pics....didn't happen! And that other rule...no teasing the animals!!!
> 
> Now show us!!!!!!
> 
> And I'm confused, neither of you are in FL.... So who is receiving this special something?



Shane, your project isn't done yet, I had to get Joe's completed before I could start it. I'll be starting on those next week. 

Joe, I would never send it anywhere but Fl... question is wether or not I send it at all - I've grown quite fond of it!!!


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

BTW Joe, thanks for mentioning you looked for it at WWT!!! I was about to post it when I read that!

That was a close call!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

firemedic said:


> BTW Joe, thanks for mentioning you looked for it at WWT!!! I was about to post it when I read that!
> 
> That was a close call!!!



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Dang, I'd post pictures too if this forum would let me...
> 
> 
> 
> not!



Jean I'm sorry you cannot but it isn't the forum. Plenty of mobile users with your same phone and app can post pics here but not elsewhere. It's "the system conflicts" from a variety of reasons e.g. certain IPs etc. I don't understand it enough to be able to explain it down to the solution, but no one does not even the designers of the various mobile app softwares. If they did they could design apps that worked for everyone everywhere 100% of the time, but that doesn't exist. 

It's not our forum my friend and it's not semantics - it's an important distinction because if you're thinking it's our forum you might start thinking we don't care enough to get it fixed which is not true - it's just that we can't do anything about it. My previous offers stand. Anytime you want to upload a pic send it to me via email with the forum link where you want it, and I will gladly put them in your posts for you. No limit (okay not 25 a day please). Uploading images for me is like falling off a log so it's not botehr I'm happy to do it for you - and anyone else not able to.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooooo Joe Rebuild!!! I have see the beauty that is coming to Florida!!! See Jean and I are both firefighters and we are sworn to be loyal to each other. Therefore...I saw the wonderful item and I gotta say....I hope it gets lost in NWFL!!! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Oooooo Joe Rebuild!!! I have see the beauty that is coming to Florida!!! See Jean and I are both firefighters and we are sworn to be loyal to each other. Therefore...I saw the wonderful item ...



:no dice. more please:

Wait a minute I went through firefighting school in the USCG and stood my fair share of crash crew duty on the foam trucks why didn't I get a glimpse!


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> :no dice. more please:
> 
> Wait a minute I went through firefighting school in the USCG and stood my fair share of crash crew duty on the foam trucks why didn't I get a glimpse!



PM me your email address again, lol


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

This thread sucks!


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> This thread sucks!



Hahahaha 

PM me your email address too! lol


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

firemedic said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > This thread sucks!
> ...



I once put out a fire with a garden hose!! Im in like flin!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jean did you say you were mailing that in 2 weeks??


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Jean did you say you were mailing that in 2 weeks??



No no no... I said two MONTHS! Get it right!


Haha, no. It's going out tomorrow!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2013)

I have no idea what is going on!!!! But I gotta see it....please!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

Jean anytime you need a pic uploaded (or want to send one to me to torture Rob) just use the forum contact but easy to remember it's [email protected]


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jean anytime you need a pic uploaded (or want to send one to me to torture Rob) just use the forum contact but easy to remember it's [email protected]



Check your email :)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Jean anytime you need a pic uploaded (or want to send one to me to torture Rob) just use the forum contact but easy to remember it's [email protected]
> ...



Are you sure he'll know what to do with that? Hell he'll just hang it up in their gallery for people to look at. 

Very nice work Jean I had no idea you were related to Van Gogh. I ESPECIALLY like the alien-looking stick figure people partying on the roof of the temple - looks sort of Egyptian and Redneck all at once. Very pretty! 

:irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



I think they are all naked though so we absolutely cannot show this stuff on the Barter-Sorry.............. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Image test:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

:irishjig:


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy crap! A little coonass engineering got it done! I'm back in biz with pics!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Holy crap! A little coonass engineering got it done! I'm back in biz with pics!



Excellent! there's one ore step you *ca n* do but don't have to. You may not be able to I don't know. If you have a "Insert Into Post" out beside your attachment files, click that and it will insert the image full size into your post, wherever you place your cursor right before inserting. 

If you can't no big deal at least you can post pics now as thumbnails which can be opened with a click full size. Now you don't have to leave.


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

For anyone else whose had chronic problems uploading pictures from mobile buy "my photo converter" from the App Store for $0.99. With that you select all the pictures that you want to upload and press convert to jpg... After that the mobile app will let you upload em.

Bout dad-gum time!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

Jean plaease post this in the Mobile Phone users Unite thread in the site help section.


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Excellent! there's one ore step you *ca n* do but don't have to. You may not be able to I don't know. If you have a "Insert Into Post" out beside your attachment files, click that and it will insert the image full size into your post, wherever you place your cursor right before inserting.
> 
> If you can't no big deal at least you can post pics now, and don't have to leave.



Easy Kevin, ya aint got to be so dang pushy!

Let me finish celebrating the small things first..

:lolol:


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jean plaease post this in the Mobile Phone users Unite thread in the site help section.



Got a link for that thread? 



:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

:zing:

Touche. At least I gave you a location smart ass coon ass my good neighbor. 


http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6214


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 27, 2013)

If Joe Rebuild doenst now how to use it Ill drive of there to the slums of Central FL and steal it!!! Central FL really isnt the slums...actually very nice. But NWFL is so much nicer and the the water is less polluted. Those naked aliens will love it there, plenty of other weirdos to hang with!! HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Jean plaease post this in the Mobile Phone users Unite thread in the site help section.
> ...



No Problem 

[attachment=21551]

[attachment=21552]

Will these work or are we looking for something else. :lolol::lolol:


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> :zing:
> 
> Touche. At least I gave you a location smart ass coon ass my good neighbor.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6214



:rotflmao3: haha I'll get over there in a bit.


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Um lets not forget what we are in this thread for. :hookup: we needs pics man!



You want pics? Sure!

Roy would love this - a 700 lb pine coffee table!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...


I tried the sander but she really got mean when I fired it up...........


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Joes dying for pictures so - 


:lolol:


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Is that really going to be a coffee table?



Yep, it's really GOING to be a coffee table.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Joes dying for pictures so -
> 
> 
> :lolol:



You are downright mean spirited..........


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> You are downright mean spirited..........



Hahahahaha


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, a real one this time -


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Sweet! I am going to have to fire up the .puter and see it full size. Phone just don't cut it.



I enjoyed the taunting party just as much as anyone but it was killing me - and I know Joe was dying slowly too.

So here ya go, Joe!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2013)

VERY VERY NICE Jean. Does the persimmon make it slide easily??


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

What do you know that's a fleur de lis not a bunch of alien rednecks partying on a temple roof. 

Nice job they look great. Now let's see what he does with them . . . .


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks all! I love this plane, I really do. I'm just glad joe agreed to let me keep it in exchange for seeing pictures of it.



Mike1950 said:


> VERY VERY NICE Jean. Does the persimmon make it slide easily??



I guess, lol. I really went with that for it's wear and dent resistance - the finish plus wax has it slicker than snot!



Joe Rebuild said:


> That is just way too cool. You had me on the other one:lolol: my phone really does suck to view pics on. And I am sequestered to neutered cat duty while Mamma chases down a "cone of shame"
> 
> Rosewood and persimmon?



That sucks! Get to a PC ASAP!!!

It RW, Persimmon and Mahogany!


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, I debated on the signing it part - I can if you like.

As for the Fleur, no it's only in the finish. I've I actually charged for a job now and then I could afford a wood burner, lol


----------



## firemedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yes please do sign that work of art
> 
> Zoe bought a wood burner. She makes stencils on her pc prints them in mirror image and then wets the back down with mineral spirits to transfer the ink template to the piece.



I'll sign it :) by wood burner I meant the branding irons... I got to get me one of those!


----------



## Brink (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, that is way cool! Loved seeing this one come together, better on my iPad screen vs cheapo phone.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 27, 2013)

Jean - Fantastic piece of art / work.  That is just beautiful. It is also very worthy of a build thread if you happen to have taken progress pics along the way.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2013)

Too cool! I'd also love to see the build.

I don't have many occasions to use a plane, but I think they're beautiful... At least this one is.


----------



## firemedic (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, it really was a slow but fun build. I went through three mock up before I got it where I wanted it and the final outcome was different still as it evolved a bit along the way.

I really didn't take a lot of pictures along the way but I can dig up a few a give a brief explanation of the build. I'll have to do that in front of a PC sometime.


----------



## firemedic (Mar 31, 2013)

A few more pics, just as an excuse to point out a few things.

The heart and center of the plane is rosewood from Joe, this is part of a trade we worked. He will have yet another plane headed to him before long but the next one a smoother.

The sole and sides are made of Persimmon that I bought from Mike to make screws out of but haven't yet and, well I know I'm going to need more than I got anyway so I'll be buying more.

The Mahogany, unfortunately is from a local supplier, tough to beat $4.40 bft for 8/4".

And that's that. Joe should be recovering his toy some time tomorrow!


----------

